# DIY aquarium lighting for my friend



## gaoya (Jan 21, 2013)

just use some materials of homedepot and LED bars which I have to build a LED lighting for one of my friends, it is easy and looks good. going to build another one for my coming sea water tank.
just bought some screws, furniture brace, 1*3*8 and 1*2*8 wood piece, using my miter saw and drill to do it. 

Have some bars left to sell 
http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?p=562146#post562146


----------



## BaRoK (Sep 10, 2009)

Looks good!

I have built one DIY LED light fixture for my 55G saltwater tank. So far it's been holding up pretty good.


----------

